# 50690



## Lisa Heikes (Oct 13, 2009)

When would you use CPT 50690?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 15, 2009)

I see w/ CPT 52005


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Oct 15, 2009)

Sometime following a cystectomy and you need to see inside the conduit.  Perhaps there is a stricture at the ureterileal anastomsis.

50690: Injection procedure for visualization of ileal conduit and/or ureteropyelography, exclusive of radiologic service


----------

